# HP StorageWorks FC2143 and FC2243 DC HBA



## balex (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All!

I have 
HP StorageWorks FC2143 and FC2243 DC HBA


```
#pciconf -lv 
none0@pci0:11:0:0:      class=0x0c0400 card=0xf0e510df chip=0xf0e510df rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Emulex Corporation'
    device     = 'Zephyr LightPulse Fibre Channel Host Adapter'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = Fibre Channel
```


driver attached

```
pci11: <serial bus, Fibre Channel> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

somebody can help me?


----------



## trev (Apr 15, 2010)

That fibre host adapter would not appear to be supported.

See the hardware support list for 7.2 at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html or indeed 8.0 at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html


----------

